# R/3 und JAVA. wie?



## Bienchen (14. Okt 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
hab hier in dem forum nach SAP gesucht und in dieser rubrik die meisten treffer gefunden, deswegen poste ich mal hier meine frage... (net böse sein, wenn das die falsche ist)
Ich soll für meiner diplomarbeit integrationsmöglichkeiten vom SAP bzw. R/3 und Java beleuchten.
Hat jemand gute infos oder ideen wo ich was finde? JCO sagt mir was... 

danke für euren erfahrungsaustausch!!!

schönen feierabend,
bienchen


----------



## nollario (15. Okt 2004)

sap says (wie rufe ich bapis von java aus auf:

http://help.sap.com/saphelp_46c/helpdata/en/76/4a42f4f16d11d1ad15080009b0fb56/content.htm

englische seite: java/sap

http://searchsap.techtarget.com/ateAnswers/0,289620,sid21_tax289180,00.html


ansonsten: google [/url]


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2004)

hab ein paar kostenlose PDFs von brockhaus gefunden:
http://www.brockhaus-gruppe.de/abapforum/Session1.pdf
http://www.brockhaus-gruppe.de/abapforum/Session2.pdf

originallink ist: http://www.abapforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2092

viel spaß damit! ich finde sie klasse.


----------



## Vicky (18. Okt 2004)

http://www.javamagazin.de/itr/ausgaben/psecom,id,132,nodeid,20.html

Aus java magazin (müsstest dir event. bestellen)!


----------



## Bienchen (5. Nov 2004)

Klasse dankeschön!

Die Brockhausartikel waren sehr hilfreich... hab mittlerweile ein weiters gefunden, das sich direkt mim JCO beschäftigt:

http://www.brockhaus-gruppe.de/abapforum/Session4.pdf 

Gute lecktüre!

danke auch an Vicky (bin leide zu geizig das teil zu bestellen) und an nollario!

wünsche euch nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Oskar (5. Nov 2004)

Tach jetz auch von mir noch ein nützlicher Link zum Thema SAP:

www.sdn.sap.com hier solltest du entweder Doku oder wenigstens Gleichgesinnte treffen. 
Ansosnten noch viel Spass   :### 

So far...
Oskar


----------

